# Lucinda Bassett about DP/DR : very interesting !



## Morgane.N




----------



## GroupHug

Thanks for that.

I've found her program (lots of audio and a workbook in .pdf form) on The Pirate Bay. She really has common sense and good info along with the ability to be comforting.


----------



## StartingOver

People should take notes.

She points out valid points and looking back at dp/dr it really feels like a ''no big deal''.


----------



## Guest

I'm interested to hear what Angela Bassett thinks of this.


----------



## Morgane.N

LoL


----------



## philandrjack

ahahahahahahaahaha you made my day vanguard!!!!!!!


----------



## SheWontFollow

^lolololol

Lucinda Basset's pretty good, I've been trying the attacking anxiety and depression program.. made me realize a few things about myself.


----------

